# Best mount or mounting location for Garmin Edge



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

So reading allot of posts here led me to ordering an Edge. I ordered a bundle with a mount, but have seen allot of different mounting locations used.

Is there generally a better, safer location to mount these? I was thinking over the headset rather than out front or behind the bars. But I have no experience with these or how they hold up in various locations. Didn’t see much about this in posts I read.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

I just use the out front mount turned around so the device is over the stem. It sort of is less exposed than if it were out in front of the h-bar, maybe will protect it in a crash. As well, I'm not navigating on the mt. bike and am generally not glancing at the unit as often as when I road bike, so I'm OK with it placed a bit back. 

I also use the plastic mounts under the not-yet-tested theory that hopefully the plastic mount will break before the tabs on the bottom of the unit. I suspect that if I used either a metal out front, or the type that installs under the headset top cap, the metal won't give when something happens.

I did (on reading other advice) start using the tether.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Something like this:

https://k-edge.com/shop/computer-mounts/adjustable-garmin-stem-mount/

Or like this:

https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-quickview-mtb-computer-mount

to put the computer over the stem is my preferred.

These work well to put the computer over the stem if your stem is long enough, and a few are included with Edge computers.

https://www.biketiresdirect.com/pro...MIkdHztYT23wIVmo7ICh2RGABJEAQYBSABEgK1-fD_BwE

Garmin's out-front mounts come in a number of flavors. This one will flip backwards to put the computer over the stem:

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/pn/010-11251-40

This one cannot:

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/pn/010-12563-00

I haven't seen one of these in person, but it looks like it would work well on a mtb with short stem, too.

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/pn/010-12563-02

And yes, a plastic mount, or an alu one with a plastic insert is a good idea. I've taken advantage of replacing the inserts on mine a couple of times. Mine comes from a Japanese company called Rec-Mounts. I bought mine (I have two) on Amazon, but it appears as though they don't have my model available on there right now. I have the Type 10 Garmin Head Spacer Mount, which is a lot like the K-Edge adjustable mount I posted above (except the pivot on the Rec-Mount is the GoPro standard, so I can swap many attachments, and I have one for my Garmin Oregon 450t).

https://www.rec-mounts.com/products/garmin/type10-garmin/


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I like to mount mine above the stem. I've a K Edge adjustable and Gravity Cap.

I also have one of these. 3D printed and works pretty well. Been two years now. https://www.shapeways.com/product/TLC4FEU5N/lazybone-stem-cap-mount-for-garmin-edge


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome info, thank you guys! My unit should arrive tomorrow and I am hoping to start using it this weekend in the fresh snow.

Really like the SRAM version, or the folding Garmin unit that Harold shared.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

This is how I do it. That's a Barfly mount that's no longer available, though others may work similarly. Mounted on top of the stem I can wind up hitting it with my chest.

https://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/best-gps-model-mtb-1067938-2.html#post13931942


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

^^I've run my Garmin like that before...and I've hit it with my knee.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^ yeah. I mention in the linked post that my knee just clears it with the bars straight. I probably could hit it with my kneed under the right circumstances, shorter stem, etc... I keep the plastic clamp around the bar just tight enough to keep it in place while allowing it to rotate before anything breaks. The elasticity of the plastic make this easier (and less potentially damaging to the bar) than aluminum mounts, IMO.


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

I will learn more probably Sunday after we get a big snow tomorrow. Got my edge today, got the sensors connected and a couple maps, and Trailforks setup.

Can’t wait to start using it now.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I used to run mine with the reversed out front mount like this:








I had a few issues with knee clearance when climbing through twisting technical sections, and when crashing. :nonod: After switching to a 40mm stem I also switched to a stem cap mount from K Edge (Gravity Cap) which required a 5mm spacer under the cap to allow the computer to clear the stem. I don't know why I didn't just do that sooner.


----------



## shapethings (Feb 17, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> I also have one of these. 3D printed and works pretty well. Been two years now. https://www.shapeways.com/product/TLC4FEU5N/lazybone-stem-cap-mount-for-garmin-edge


Just bought the shapeways mount. Really like how it positions the 530 directly over my 40mm stem. My OCD approves.

With the gravity cap, my garmin was knocked off a few times because of the rear overhang.

Wish the stack height was a touch shorter though. I don't need the angle built into, without it, could be about 2 or 3mm closer and flush to the stem.

Going to order another for my other bike.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I use the k-edge top stem version and the adjustable out-front version. Neither are perfect as the top stem sits a little high if you don't have your stem at near the top of the steer tube and the out-front version sticks your gps out front if your stem is shortish (anything less than about 70mm?).

I'm intrigued by these https://www.76projects.com/shop/51vz26zcy37ii3p2ual886rt1krtj7-xena5


----------

